
(2007) Is C++ hurting Mozilla development? - senorsmile
http://benjamin.smedbergs.us/blog/2007-11-05/what-if/
======
senorsmile
Found this recently. If I understand correctly, it interestingly lines up with
the very early stages of Rust.

